# Bluebottle



## Johann Schutte (Aug 26, 2020)

230 image stack, 7  micron steps


----------



## Derrel (Aug 26, 2020)

Impressive!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## Overread (Aug 26, 2020)

*Jealous*

Darn that's impressive work and such detail! Well worth the 230shots!

What did you use for this kind of movement on the rails?


----------



## mountainjunkie (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow indeed! Incredible


----------



## Space Face (Aug 27, 2020)

Good effort.


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good shot, horrible looking creature......


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 27, 2020)

Very nice shot/shots. What coffee are you drinking?


----------



## Johann Schutte (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you all for looking/commenting. First shot of the new season. Day length is noticeably longer and the bugs are returning in the SH. Hope to get to 20:1 this year.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 27, 2020)

Always a fan of your work, this does not disappoint! Excellent work!


----------



## Donde (Aug 30, 2020)

Stunning image.


----------

